# Wine WoW64: maybe an out-of-tree static build?



## PaddyMac (Apr 24, 2021)

I know this topic has come up many times before, but this is something FreeBSD sorely needs. Frankly I don't know why an ABI flavor or option of some kind doesn't exist for ports yet. It seems like that would be the best way to go. But that's not really what this post is about because I'm sure that has been argued over and over. No, what I want to know is how feasible it would be to set up a special build environment, compile all the needed libraries, and just do a static build of wine with WoW64 support. And if I get it working, post a FreeBSD package on my Github page for anyone who wants to use it. Perhaps it wouldn't even require a special build environment if had a local ports tree with 32-bit versions of libraries.

Frankly if there's someone out there who has a different and workable plan but just needs manpower to implement it, and I'm capable of the work, I'll volunteer my time. But until the FreeBSD devs can agree on how to do all this and get it into the ports tree, maybe an out-of-tree solution could at least make something usable available until an official solution becomes available.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 24, 2021)

PaddyMac said:


> Frankly I don't know why an ABI flavor or option of some kind doesn't exist for ports yet. It seems like that would be the best way to go. But that's not really what this post is about because I'm sure that has been argued over and over.


That's funny. My impression is that most people go out of their way to avoid discussing anything multilib. And that is not because it's somehow controversial.



PaddyMac said:


> No, what I want to know is how feasible it would be to set up a special build environment, compile all the needed libraries, and just do a static build of wine with WoW64 support. And if I get it working, post a FreeBSD package on my Github page for anyone who wants to use it. Perhaps it wouldn't even require a special build environment if had a local ports tree with 32-bit versions of libraries.


Aka i386-wine and chroot.


----------

